# Enhanced Autopilot and Early Access Program Need Different Acronyms



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Sometimes when someone posts something about EAP I can't tell whether they mean Enhanced Autopilot or the Early Access Program. This is particularly true when we're talking about who is getting a firmware update.

Perhaps we should use "EA" for Enhanced Autopilot and reserve "EAP" for Early Access Program?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Well, enhanced autopilot hasn't been sold for many months now, so people won't see that much any more.
Early access program should be renamed to beta testing program, because it is much more about the latter.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I still champion TEAP for Tesla Early Access Program.


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Well, enhanced autopilot hasn't been sold for many months now, so people won't see that much any more.
> Early access program should be renamed to beta testing program, because it is much more about the latter.


There are still a lot of cars out here with EAP. EAP will be around as long as there is AP, EAP and FSD in order to differentiate. I would think most would take EAP to mean Enhanced Auto Pilot. I like the idea of renaming Early Access to TEAP.


----------

